# My book is done, need publishing direction please



## abacoian (Dec 9, 2013)

I finished a book a while back and just reread it and am motivated to send it to publishers.  I wrote it in ms word and have proofed and edited.  Is there a guide to settings I should change in word?

Once completely ready are is it best to mail publishers and not try email?

I had found a site a while back that listed I'm guessing the majority of publishing companies but have misplaced the link.  It was something like literary agents or market.  Does anyone know this site or any good ones like it to use as a reference for finding publishers to submit to?

Thank  you for your help and wisdom.

Ian


----------



## dale (Dec 9, 2013)

if you want to send it directly to publishers yourself, instead of via agent....you can use this site......

http://thegrinder.diabolicalplots.com/Search.aspx

duotrope is better, but duotrope charges nowadays.


----------



## movieman (Dec 9, 2013)

As for format, publishers or agents may have their own submission format. Otherwise use standard manuscript format, which is documented in various places on the web.


----------



## abacoian (Dec 9, 2013)

are there any sites / guides that you guys reccommend over others to follow guidelines?


----------



## Tatham (Dec 10, 2013)

I would suggest finding an agent first. Most publishers won't accept unsolicited work. Through them they'll help you find the publisher suitable for you. But don't expect the process to be over quickly. Best of luck.


----------



## Terry D (Dec 10, 2013)

abacoian said:


> are there any sites / guides that you guys reccommend over others to follow guidelines?



Simply do a search for 'standard manuscript format' you will find many sites with essentially the same information. Get your ms into shape using those guidelines and then start looking for an agent, or publisher. Having an agent isn't an absolute requirement, but it is the route most writers use when attempting to publish traditionally. Do your on-line home work on agents and publishers to find out how they want you to contact them (usually with a query letter first, then sample chapters) . Follow their guidelines exactly. If you do not your manuscript has no chance.

Good luck!


----------



## Tyler Danann (Dec 12, 2013)

I have my book ready to go BUT it's in .odt format (as I don't have MS Word installed). Would that be an issue?


----------



## Tatham (Dec 12, 2013)

The agents I've sent my proposal to have insisted on MS format. So far anyway.


----------



## Terry D (Dec 12, 2013)

Most agents and publishers will want to see hard copies of your manuscript (for editing purposes), so the program used to create it will not be an issue. The format, or layout, of the text, however, will be. That's where the sites walking you through Standard Manuscript Format are of value.


----------



## abacoian (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank you guys.  At the moment I plan to try it without an agent.  I appreciate the help.


----------



## abacoian (Dec 12, 2013)

Well I googled it and the sites are many, finding one that I can actually follow is the key.  I'm still looking but if anyone has a good source please share.


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Dec 13, 2013)

abacoian said:


> Thank you guys. At the moment I plan to try it without an agent. I appreciate the help.



I haven't even thought of this route.  But the investigation I did do before I decided to start with the Amazon route unconvered a quagmire of sites and publishers and the rank stench of opportunism was overpowering.  

Good Luck to you.  

David Gordon Burke


----------



## Terry D (Dec 13, 2013)

Here's a concise breakdown of Standard Manuscript Format. While some publishers will accept a manuscript formatted differently than this, none will reject this format.

http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~mslee/format.html


----------



## abacoian (Dec 13, 2013)

David I was all excited to publish on Amazon, then I figured why not at least try to get published traditionally. I can make my manuscript presentable and look up publishers, why not try?  I could get rejected of course.  Yes amazon would be instant but I still can give it a shot before amazon. 

Thank you Terry, a big help.


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Dec 13, 2013)

abacoian said:


> David I was all excited to publish on Amazon, then I figured why not at least try to get published traditionally. I can make my manuscript presentable and look up publishers, why not try? I could get rejected of course. Yes amazon would be instant but I still can give it a shot before amazon.
> 
> Thank you Terry, a big help.



The big WHY NOT for me is not living in the US - New York City I assume would be best.  
As I said earlier, a lot of the sites that give the impression that they are interested in a manuscript are actually trying to sell you a self-publishing package or charge for reading your book or a multitude of other scams (jump in here anyone who thinks I'm talking through my hat ... I'd love to be proven wrong)  

Again, Good Luck.  I'm sure the 500 or so members that have a finished Novel would be more than please to see you get published, especially if you tell us all how and with whom.

David Gordon Burke


----------



## Terry D (Dec 13, 2013)

David Gordon Burke said:


> The big WHY NOT for me is not living in the US - New York City I assume would be best.
> As I said earlier, a lot of the sites that give the impression that they are interested in a manuscript are actually trying to sell you a self-publishing package or charge for reading your book or a multitude of other scams (jump in here anyone who thinks I'm talking through my hat ... I'd love to be proven wrong)
> 
> Again, Good Luck.  I'm sure the 500 or so members that have a finished Novel would be more than please to see you get published, especially if you tell us all how and with whom.
> ...



You are right, David. There are many people willing to take advantage of inexperienced and enthusiastic authors. There are, however, many good agents and publishers who are looking for new talent. One good site to help protect yourself from the bad guys is this one, Predators and Editors;

http://pred-ed.com/

A good site for searching for an agent is this one;

http://www.agentquery.com/


----------



## TWErvin2 (Dec 13, 2013)

Tyler Danann said:


> I have my book ready to go BUT it's in .odt format (as I don't have MS Word installed). Would that be an issue?


 Can you save it as an .rtf format? That is compatible with MS Word.  Most publishers are looking for files to be uploaded and not mailed hard copies. A publisher that accepts your manuscript will print it out on their end, not expect the author to send print copies to be edited.


----------



## Tyler Danann (Dec 14, 2013)

It shouldn't matter living overseas from the USA. I'm overseas from there and still get listed in the USA Amazon listings. You get tax exemption from US income tax also.


----------



## abacoian (Dec 14, 2013)

Terry I see some good info on that site but it also seems like it might not be kept up to date.  A good resource though, thank you


----------

